# HOWTO: Install printer/scaner HP Deskjet F2480



## Yampress (Apr 14, 2013)

Installing the printer/scanner on FreeBSD has always been a complicated thing because  need to set permissions for users for these devices.

Today I write about the installation of the  *HP Deskjet F2480 (USB printer and scanner in one)*. An attempt made on FreeBSD 8.4-RC1 (so almost like a 8.4-release) but I've also worked a description of FreeBSD 9-STABLE.

*BEGIN*

I assume that you have the ports tree installed in the system (`portsnap fetch extract`)

At the beginning of the package installs support for printing and scanning and a package for HP printers.`# pkg_add-r cups hplip xsane`

Then I check what version I installed hplip

```
[cmd=#]pkg_info | grep hplip[/cmd]
hplip-3.13.2_1 Drivers and utilities for HP Printers and All-in-One device
```
Now I remove this version  
`# pkg_delete hplip-3.13.2_1`
Compiles hplip from ports
`# cd /usr/ports/print/hplip && make install clean`
When the window pops up where I select the configuration


```
[X] QT - Graphical user Interface
[X] SCAN - scanning support
```

*Then, in all subsequent configuration windows only confirm default values (no change)*

Why do I first install the hplip package, and then I remove it and compile again? After that  I installed a lot depending on the package and I do not have to compile them from the ports, and only the few hplip + ports. This solution is very short. And hplip from ports have  support for the scanner. If you do not want the same scanner with the hplip package should be enough to run the printer.

Now is the time to set it all works out as planned

Add to /etc/rc.conf, the following entries

```
cups_enable = "YES"
devfs_system_ruleset = "system"
```

Create file  /etc/devfs.rules 

```
[system = 10]
add path 'usb *' mode 0770 group cups
add path 'ugen *' mode 0660 group cups
add path 'usb/0.1. *' mode 0660 group cups
add path 'usb/1.1. *' mode 0660 group cups
add path 'usb/1.2. *' mode 0660 group cups
```

Adds yampress user or herself to a group of cups (and users who can use the device)
`# pw groupmod cups -M yampress`

Then reboot the computer.

When I log in,  open console and I switch to root and run the command
`# hp-setup`

```
Driver hp_psc_2400_series-hpijs.ppd.gz
```

Now you can easily configure our printer, and one should not have a problem.

The second method is to type in the web browser but

```
localhost: 631
```
and there configure the printer.

The third method is to have the printer driver PPD file from Linux and use it to the other methods described above. Ot a little hack.

  Enjoy it.
*THE END*


----------

